# What size generator for stove blower



## steeltowninwv (Aug 29, 2013)

I know I need to check my manual for amps and voltage. But I have a enviro Venice 1700 insert.  I wanna get a generator for power outages.  Mainly just to run the fan on the insert. So in general what size do I need?


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2013)

Stove blowers are fairly low powered, usually under 200W. Check the motor rating. If you have extended outages (more than a day or two) you will want a small genny that is miserly on gas and designed to run a long time.


----------



## RSNovi (Aug 29, 2013)

Just for the fan it would probably be no more then 200 watts.  Probably can't even find a generator that small.  Probably could rig up a car battery and an inverter.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2013)

+1 if the outages are reasonably short.


----------



## mellow (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a large UPS hooked up to mine,  if you get 30-60 minute drops in power then I would look at that.  Anything longer would require a car battery and inverter or hooking up the generator.  I have a 7500watt peak generator,  but I only hook it up if I am certain power will be out for a while,  I run a lot more than the insert fan with that.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2013)

Unless the intent is to destroy the battery it's best to not deplete it all the way. Usually you want to go go no further than 60% discharge. Our outages can last a week here. Keeping food preserved in refrig and freezer becomes the priority.


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2013)

There are several threads on this topic in the gear and DIY rooms.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 29, 2013)

When I measured the blower on the 30-NC it ran at max 90 watts. The blower is secondary for me. After I get power to the refrigerators the stove blower comes along for the ride.


----------



## RSNovi (Aug 29, 2013)

begreen said:


> Unless the intent is to destroy the battery it's best to not deplete it all the way. Usually you want to go go no further than 60% discharge. Our outages can last a week here. Keeping food preserved in refrig and freezer becomes the priority.


 
I agree that one of the smaller generators can support the blower and maybe some other items like a freezer.


----------



## mellow (Aug 29, 2013)

The small 2 stroke generators at HF would power quite a few things along with the fan on your insert:   http://www.harborfreight.com/900-watts-peak800-running-watts-2-hp-63cc-gas-generator-60338.html

I just wouldn't count on it to run for a week straight.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey, they're red now!
If I recall, my blue does the insert fan, a couple of cfls, and TV and/or Fridge.  The Fridge surges once in a while as I recall.
Last time, I used the Honda 2000.  No worries.  I still like my little blue guy though.


----------



## timfromohio (Aug 29, 2013)

Running a generator full-time (unless you absolutlely must have life-as-usual) in an outage just isn't economical.  I'd recommend a deep-cycle battery and an inverter, or better, a deep cycle bank and multiple inverters depending on the load you want to manage at any given time.  You can get an 800watt inverter and keep refridgerator/freezers cold by cycling them once a day for several hours and running off of your (idling) car.  For the blower fan, a single deep cycler and 400 watt inverter would be enough for days (easily) before charging.  Personally, I have a 7200 watt (8200 peak) generator which I use only to charge a deep cycle battery bank or run for short (several hour) periods during an outage.  I can use my deep cycle bank (with 800 and 1600 watt inverters) to power most things I need to power.  Then, run the genset to charge the bank every few days.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 29, 2013)

i would get the HF gennerator. a deepcycle batt, but those will go bad over time, and a inverter for like 400w. Also a solar charger would be a good thing if you go with the Deepcycle batt.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Aug 29, 2013)

Think I will go with the 1200 watt. 2 stroke generator from northern tool


----------



## mellow (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't forget you can take the surround off during a power outage as well to help keep the insert from over firing.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...1400w-1800w-portable-generator-carb-compliant

These seem like a good product and they go on sale sometimes for 149.99...check them out on youtube for customer thoughts.


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Aug 30, 2013)

I would seek out a used Honda 2,000 watt inverter.  The 2 stroke HF generators are annoyingly loud.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 30, 2013)

Iembalm4aLiving said:


> I would seek out a used Honda 2,000 watt inverter.  The 2 stroke HF generators are annoyingly loud.


They really aren't that bad.  Noisier than the Honda, but then, what isn't?  What's a little annoying about the Honda is that it doesn't have a separate fuel shut off-the ignition and fuel switches are combined into one.


----------



## Bluezx636 (Aug 30, 2013)

I purchased a yamaha 2400ISHC generator 2 years ago and it has performed flawlessly though too hurricane power outages Irene and Sandy. Right now I have 211hrs on it with the only maintenance being oil changes. I can also get 11-13hrs out of 1.6 Gallons of gas. If you are ever considering a honda look at yamaha first they are known to be just as reliable while getting more wattage and features at a lower price.
http://www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com/Yamaha-EF2400ISHC-Portable-Generator/p4433.html


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 30, 2013)

This is one of the biggest drawbacks to inserts. No power, little or no heat. Since you need the blower to use the insert, I would get the most economical (smallest) generator that will run it.  Take a look at these:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200402907_200402907

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200487786_200487786


----------



## steeltowninwv (Aug 30, 2013)

this is the one i am thinking of going with...anyone have this one?
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200390027_200390027


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 31, 2013)

It looks like the HF unit I have, only in red and with 12 volt output.
http://www.harborfreight.com/engine...ning-watts-2-hp-63cc-gas-generator-60338.html
They do go on sale.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 31, 2013)

But that one is 1200/1000 where the hf one is like 1000/800 or 600/800?  Don't remember.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 1, 2013)

I didn't see a displacement on one, I forget which.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> But that one is 1200/1000 where the hf one is like 1000/800 or 600/800?  Don't remember.


That generator shows up all over with a few different ratings.  800w is pretty honest.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 1, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> That generator shows up all over with a few different ratings. 800w is pretty honest.


 

I was going to mention that last night. A while back I saw somewhere that people that checked them found them to be the same with the same output. I incrementally loaded up one of mine with a Kill-A-Watt in the outlet and it starts losing its guts right at 900 watts.


----------



## NCFord (Sep 1, 2013)

I would second the small 2000 watt inverter generator.  I have a 2000 watt Honeywell but Honda, yamha, generac , and others all make good ones.  I uses mine a lot for work, but also at home.   It will power my insert blower, very large fridge, my tankless hot water, and most of the lights(all cfls)  My fridge is new, if you have an older one 2000 watts likely won't power it.  These will cost more, but will last, don't use much gas, and are very easy on the ears and neighbors.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 1, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> They really aren't that bad.  Noisier than the Honda, but then, what isn't?  What's a little annoying about the Honda is that it doesn't have a separate fuel shut off-the ignition and fuel switches are combined into one.



I don't find the combined shutoff a problem.  It is extremely easy to empty the carb out.  I'm thinking about converting my two EU2000i's to tri-fuel so I can run off propane.


----------

